# Ryobi Drain Auger



## Standard Drain

I just purchased the Ryobi Drain auger from Home Depot for $68.99.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-18...mwMUTtirAp1dX0pDRdemEaAiaQ8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

It comes with 25' of 1/4" intercore cable on bulb head end. It has an auto feed with both forward and reverse (the button is just like a drill). At first glance it looks really strong, and the intercore cable will really help given the high RPM of the gun. 
Given the price of the unit, I decided to take a gamble because I have several other of the cordless tools in the line and am fairly happy with the quality of the items. Also, at the price point of $70, this cost can quickly be made up in 1-2 quick sink or tub clears. 
This tool is very portable and can be snaking a line as fast as the customer shows you the drain. Basically, until this item proves to be a dud, it will be my quick initial GO-TO item to open up a tub or sink line. 
Has anyone else seen this item?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Should've just bought a $25 hand spinner and attach it to a power drill


----------



## OpenSights

The auto feed looks nice.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

now you can stand in water and auger without your hair standing on end..I like the battery stuff for working in wet and tight areas....ok before you say it,,so does she....:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM

Looks like a POS, just like there tools


----------



## Standard Drain

I disagree, I have done a fair amount of carpentry over the past few years. When I work a long day, I expect my tools to do the same. The new line of Ryobi is both versatile and durable. I would rank the new line of Ryobi to be more durable than the new Dewalt stuff that is coming out now (besides thier chop saw/ table saw). That company has been going down hill since they where bought out by Black and decker...
Give it a try.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Milwaukee is light-years ahead of ryobee, I'm slowly going red from yellow


----------



## Standard Drain

I agree, the Milwaukee is a tier above in Quality/Durability. With that said, it is also a tier above in price. Which is probably why I have not made the jump yet. In the struggle of Price VS Quality, I have been happy with the Ryobi.


----------



## Debo22

Standard Drain said:


> I disagree, I have done a fair amount of carpentry over the past few years. When I work a long day, I expect my tools to do the same. The new line of Ryobi is both versatile and durable. I would rank the new line of Ryobi to be more durable than the new Dewalt stuff that is coming out now (besides thier chop saw/ table saw). That company has been going down hill since they where bought out by Black and decker...
> Give it a try.


You're working a long day because the RPM's on Ryobi is about half of Milwaukees


----------



## The Plumber Man

Should have just got some pex.. It can unclog lines like magic...Sometimes. Prolly better than that ryobi..?


----------



## cable or root

All jokes aside you're going to have a rough time cleaning tub lines for 170-200 with a tool that costs less than 100. It looks handy man grade. You'd be surprised by how many costumers care about that kind of thing.


----------



## KoleckeINC

I'll go red when the yellow breaks-sooooo never. Too many cold or wet battery issues with Milwaukee. It's actually better to go Makita for the price.


----------



## marc76075

I personally use and like milwaukee alot, and agree ryobi is not a brand that's geared for tradesmen. However, ryobi and milwaukee are owned by the same company. Hong Kong based Techtronic. They are just corning both sides of the market.


----------



## dragit

My Milwaukee tools have never let me down. And the fact when the lithium batteries are too cold, it keeps the tool from running is a GOOD thing... Not a bad.

I won't switch brands till someone else comes out with a compact saw all like the hackzall. With your hand closer to the blade, straight cuts are much easier. That and the saw fits in much more confined spaces.


----------



## cable or root

I've seen that sawzall it's pretty nice, however since I do drains and only drains I can't bring myself to buy any cordless tools. I didn't mean for it to happen, but my corded sawzall, hammer drill,and angle grinder are all dewalt and I am very happy with them. In the future I will continue to buy corded yellow, they haven't let me down yet.


----------



## Debo22

dragit said:


> My Milwaukee tools have never let me down. And the fact when the lithium batteries are too cold, it keeps the tool from running is a GOOD thing... Not a bad.
> 
> I won't switch brands till someone else comes out with a compact saw all like the hackzall. With your hand closer to the blade, straight cuts are much easier. That and the saw fits in much more confined spaces.


I agree the hackzall is awesome. My partner who has all Makita liked it and bought their version and was very disappointed. He's constantly grabbing the hackzall when he needs it.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK

It's a toy.


----------



## skoronesa

Standard Drain said:


> That company has been going down hill since they where bought out by Black and decker....


In 1960? must be a very light incline....lolz


----------



## skoronesa

This is the first I've seen a cordless drill snake, I will have to look for mak's version or do as shootnplumber suggested with my cordless drill. The corded drill snake I have I've found to be heavy but mostly just old and in need of replacement because it certainly doesn't work like it used too.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK

skoronesa said:


> This is the first I've seen a cordless drill snake, I will have to look for mak's version or do as shootnplumber suggested with my cordless drill. The corded drill snake I have I've found to be heavy but mostly just old and in need of replacement because it certainly doesn't work like it used too.


Wish my toolz lasted forever.


----------



## JimmyMac

One of my guys picked one up to give it a shot, was able to clear a urinal without pulling it! Well worth the $70 in his opinion...even if it fails on the next one...


----------



## skoronesa

Does any other brand make one of these? I am impressed by the bearing guides, didn't notice that at first or expect it. The cable doesn't impress me but for 70$ It's fine. Makes me wish I hadn't given away the couple ryobi tools I got for free, I even had a car charger!

I am a makita fanboy but milwaukee definitely impresses me, ridgid just seems to expensive and bosch is just way out of my league.

Did you know makita makes a cordless coffee pot? Only marketed in canadia of course, lolz


----------



## mpm

I'm all Milwaukee right now including my press. I wish Milwaukee would make a 18v brushless tub gun...


----------



## cable or root

JimmyMac said:


> One of my guys picked one up to give it a shot, was able to clear a urinal without pulling it! Well worth the $70 in his opinion...even if it fails on the next one...


I clear urinals with 1/4" cable through the trap all the time. I've done so using a k50, k45, spartan model 81, and a dm138.


----------



## wyrickmech

Picked one up more out of curiosity than need but when I got a call on a sink and cleared it in five minuets with no cords nothing but me and the cordless tool lim sold. To be fair Milwaukee is coming out with one this summer. I will look at it very hard.


----------



## Debo22

cable or root said:


> I clear urinals with 1/4" cable through the trap all the time. I've done so using a k50, k45, spartan model 81, and a dm138.


I clear them with the super vee, I feed the cable through a foot long piece of 3/4" pvc so I don't scratch the porcelain.


----------



## KoleckeINC

Yea but you get to charge more if you take it off.


----------



## Plumbducky

KoleckeINC said:


> Yea but you get to charge more if you take it off.


And clean it properly!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22

wyrickmech said:


> Picked one up more out of curiosity than need but when I got a call on a sink and cleared it in five minuets with no cords nothing but me and the cordless tool lim sold. To be fair Milwaukee is coming out with one this summer. I will look at it very hard.


One of my guys grabbed one recently, he was caught without a super vee, and cleared a sink drain in minutes. The battery operated drain gun is going to be winner idea I think.


----------



## Plumbducky

Wonder if Ridgid, will go back to the drawing board for a new cordless drain gun

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22

KoleckeINC said:


> Yea but you get to charge more if you take it off.


I just hate to have my face that close to a urinal. If I can avoid it I will.


----------



## wyrickmech

dhal22 said:


> One of my guys grabbed one recently, he was caught without a super vee, and cleared a sink drain in minutes. The battery operated drain gun is going to be winner idea I think.


 one thing I did like about it was the speed of the drum and it has a drain port. Not saying it's anything close to the quality of ridgid but it is a good start.


----------



## Tounces

Let's be realistic here - something like that Ryobi might not be ideal for tougher jobs, and it might not last more than 6 months of the kind of use we put it through - but I'm sure it could handle all the super-easy small drains just fine, and for $70, you aren't going to take a loss.

But the real reason we're not going to use something like this is because if a customer sees you open a drain with a tool they can buy at home depot themselves, in 30 seconds, they're not going to want to pay you whatever you are charging to do so.

And 30 seconds was exaggeration obviously. I mean even if it takes 5 minutes, a lot of people will still be unhappy.


----------



## Drain Pro

Just because I can open a drain in 30 seconds or 5 minutes sure doesn't mean that the customer can. The customer is paying me for what's in my head, and that took almost 26 years to get there. It doesn't matter how long it takes. As a matter of fact I've been praised on more than several occasions for how fast and efficiently I work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbinlarge

HD has it for $58.95 no battery in AZ. I think it is worth a try for that price.

No cords, foot peddles, etc. A tub only takes 1 minute doin it old school. Now you can hit all the lavatory drains for a bundle. No moving cords and set ups or brakedowns


----------



## plumberkc

Ryobi is a brand best suited for amateurs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root

plumberkc said:


> Ryobi is a brand best suited for amateurs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry but I fail to see how a particular cordless line is for amatures. Maybe it's because I just do drain cleaning LIGHT plumbing and hand dug sewer line repairs (5' deep max). All the tools in my work truck are corded. But I don't have time to waste swapping batteries when cutting galvanized or CI. My tools are all dewalt but that's just because I found better deals on each tool.

I will say I would think twice before going into someone's home with the ryobi drain gun. But I feel the same way about the Milwaukee one too. My employer provided me with a $1000 drum machine. People seem to lighten up when I explain how much that machine costs. $180 is a lot of money to some people for a tub or a lavsink, if they were to see me use a handyman grade tool to clean the line that they saw at home depot for $60 I can see why they'd be upset.

But a drill, sawzall, or angle grinder? Blue, green, orange, red, yellow, they're all just colors to me, nothing more.


----------



## Drain Pro

While I think that Ryobi looks very "hackish", I've seen plenty of drain guys who were clueless using a 3000 dollar drain machine. It's more the mechanic than the tool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Standard Drain

I think I found the solution to the color problem. Chrome Spray Paint...


----------



## wyrickmech

58 dollars for the tool bought a charger and battery approximately 150 dollars invested two calls at a charge of 150 that hack home owner tool is at 100% profit over investment. That works for me.


----------



## GREENPLUM

I don't think people notice what name brand or type of tool used, as long as it works when completed.

I'll wait on milwalkee version 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plmber

Standard Drain said:


> I just purchased the Ryobi Drain auger from Home Depot for $68.99.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-18...mwMUTtirAp1dX0pDRdemEaAiaQ8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> It comes with 25' of 1/4" intercore cable on bulb head end. It has an auto feed with both forward and reverse (the button is just like a drill). At first glance it looks really strong, and the intercore cable will really help given the high RPM of the gun.
> Given the price of the unit, I decided to take a gamble because I have several other of the cordless tools in the line and am fairly happy with the quality of the items. Also, at the price point of $70, this cost can quickly be made up in 1-2 quick sink or tub clears.
> This tool is very portable and can be snaking a line as fast as the customer shows you the drain. Basically, until this item proves to be a dud, it will be my quick initial GO-TO item to open up a tub or sink line.
> Has anyone else seen this item?



You've been using it for a while now, what can you tell us about the machine vs your old go to machine?


----------



## Standard Drain

This tool is still my go-to for tub lines. Granted the cable bends/binds after the 10th use; I just buy a new one. I carry (1) with the bulbhead and (1) with the bulb cut off for tight spots.


----------



## GAN

For light use it looks decent. Has to be lighter than the Rigid 36008 K-45AF-7


----------



## plumberinlaw

I have been using one for over a year about twice a month in rentals I don't care if the tenants see it's a Ryobi It has made me thousands at five minutes a pop.


----------



## plmber

To me, these cordless designs (Milwaukee, Riobi and now Dewalt with other brands surely soon to follow) are nothing but one thing: an attempt to capitalize off the general rejection by Pros and DIYers of heavy pistol grip machines (K-45, Spartan 700, Super Vee, etc. etc). The manufacturers are hearing the masses gripe about the end user holding these machines in the air for extended periods of time and are trying to give a lighter easier alternative...except that they're not really that much lighter and they're not really capable of doing the job of the K-45, Super Vee etc. I don't think there is much you can do with these cordless snakes you can't do with a trusty hand-spinner.

It's like they need a snake that's as powerful and capable as a Super-Vee, but super light....or even weightless when in use. Hmm, I wonder what kind of a machine that'd could possibly be?


----------



## Gargalaxy

Got it today, we'll see how work.


----------



## Tango

GREENPLUM said:


> I don't think people notice what name brand or type of tool used, as long as it works when completed.
> 
> I'll wait on milwalkee version
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They sure notice and comment on my new Ro-pump for a clogged toilet! :biggrin:


----------



## Tango

Gargalaxy said:


> Got it today, we'll see how work.


I've seen it at HD, I'll impatiently wait for a review from a pro! :wink:

All reviews are from diy when you check the tools out, not too accurate in my opinion.

Let us know how long the battery lasts in that.


----------



## PondthePlumber

So far the Ryobi auger that I have has worked well enough. I haven't used it very often but it has paid for itself so I call it a win. I will undoubtedly upgrade to a pro-grade tool in the future. But for someone who doesn't clean drains very often it is adequate. So far all the homeowners have seemed impressed by it. And if they are impressed and pay without arguing who am I to say otherwise?


----------



## Alan

The Plumber Man said:


> Should have just got some pex.. It can unclog lines like magic...Sometimes. Prolly better than that ryobi..?


This friggin guy I used to work with lived less than 1/4 mile from the shop. Boss let him bring his truck home and to work every day. Seems like a waste of gas to me, but whatever. A couple times the crappy toilets in his mobile home clogged, and rather than drive the distance to the shop, he would use a piece of 1/2" pex to auger the toilet. Then he would bring it back and make a big show about how he better throw that piece away because he used it on his toilet.


----------



## SewerRatz

I have the Ryobi pistol rod for about a year now. I have used it on 100's of bar sinks, bath tubs and lavatory sinks. I just did a 1 1/4" lavatory line all galvanized and cast iron stringer fittings. It did the job perfectly. I also own their hybrid flood light which runs of their battery pack or you can plug it in with an extension cord.


----------

